# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  من مكاتب الاتحاد المحلي (عاجل+مباشر+حصري)

## africanu

*                          &




                           &




                          &

تـــــــــــــــاكيداً لخبر ان نــــــــــــادي المريخ في طريقه الي شطب لاعب كبير

من صفوفه والذي انفردنـــــــــــا به قبل ساعتين من الان

نؤكد الان ان نـــــــــــادي المريخ شطب لاعبه هيثم طمبل وقــــــــام بتسجيل 

مهــــــــــاجمه سوداني الجنسية (مهدي بن ضيف الله)


نترك الان مكـــــــــــاتب الاتحاد المحلي مع وعد بتنزيل صور توقيع حارس المريخ

رمزي ومهاجم المريخ مهدي حــــــــال وصولي للمنزل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*افريكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــانو
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*افريكانو احبك حقيقه واحبك ملاز 
الليلة يوم الفرح المريخي 
خصوصاً مسالة الحارس وكفايه بطيح لي اكرم
ماعارف اقول شنو ولا شنو  
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الله يبارك فيك و يديك العافيه و يفرحك دنيا و آخره ياخى.
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أفريكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانو
حصريكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانو
عاجلكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانو


بالطريقة دي بتكتل ليك زول


حبيبي أنت ياقلب
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*طيب مصير الدافي شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*طبعا انا ما حا اشرك يا افريكانو لانو الشكر لا يكفيك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يسلموا الايادى ويديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*نحمد الله حمداَ كثيراً طيباً مباركاً .. وداعاً البطاح ومرحباً بك ضيف الله
حللت اهلاً ونزلت سهلاً
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

طيب مصير الدافي شنو؟



 
الدافي ده قصة براهــــــــا ياحبيب برجع ليهو بمزاج

لاعب يوعد ثم يخلف وعده ثم يبدي ندمه ثم يوعد ثم يخلف وعده

كان مصيره ثلاثة كلمات من الوالي(لاتبرح مكانك يادافي)
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الدافي ده قصة براهــــــــا ياحبيب برجع ليهو بمزاج

لاعب يوعد ثم يخلف وعده ثم يبدي ندمه ثم يوعد ثم يخلف وعده

كان مصيره ثلاثة كلمات من الوالي(لاتبرح مكانك يادافي)



 
والحي مصيروا ياما يشوف
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*شكرا الاخ افريكانو 
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*افريكانو ياخوي ماتمشي علي بيتك نزل لينا الصور 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*:camper:ربنا يكفينا شر العوارض
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*فى حضرة بوستاتك يطيب
      الجلوس
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مجهود جبار افريكانو اهنيك
                        	*

----------


## saif1

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا ... تسلم افركانو( الخفاش) وبانتظار الصور  ... ويبدو ان لك الكثير اسباب عدم قيد الدافي ولكن لن نستجيك من اجل اخبارنا بالتفاصيل
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*مشكور 
أوو افريكانو أوو افريكانوووووووو
طمبل شطب نهائي ولا لحدي نهاية الموسم والعلاج وكده؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكور ياقلب ومرحب بي الكباتن في الزعيم 

حرمتك الاصابة ياطمبل حال الدنيا شكرا لك ياكابت
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووووووور ياقلب وتسلم
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*مشكور أفريكانووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*افريكانو
!!!!!!!
*

----------


## بحاري

*تسلم يا آفريكا
‏
وفي انتظار الصور
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أفريكانو .,.,.





















أحبك وأموت فيك .,.,.
*

----------

